# Overcoming Infidelity Worksheet



## beautifulauthenticself (Nov 2, 2020)

This worksheet is for all those who are trying to cope with the aftermath of an affair. 

Download below.


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

That's supposed to help people "cope" with the aftermath of an affair? The very first self-reflection question is "Have I allowed my appearance to fall to the wayside? How so?". Or really "Before we get started, what did I do wrong to make my WS cheat?". Good job victim-blaming


----------

